# Trek Remedy 8 with DH mods?



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

While I continue to agonize about whether or not to purchase a DH bike, I'm trying to figure out if my current bike can do double duty. 

Can anyone tell me if the following is possible:

1.) Can I install a DH fork with a tapered steer tube on my Trek Remedy 8? The head tube takes a 1.5" tapered steerer. The head angle is 67 degrees.

2.) Even if this were possible, is this stupid?

I know I'm leaving myself open with that last one.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Double duty never works lol , plain and simple . I tried myself with a Knolly Chilcotin i had built up , beefy and burly. It was great for trail riding and great at the bike parks , but its was being overwhelmed a little bit on the rougher trails which i love to ride ... If your going to stick with only like fast , flowy , jump line trails then it can work but if you think about getting into any steep techy gnar forget about it lol .

1. No you cant install a DH fork ,well you can technically but the frame isnt made to handle that or geometry wise built around it.
2. Very stupid.

Just buy a DH bike used  Can get something decent for 2k .


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks aedubber! 

Thinking about picking up a used 2012 Rocky Mountain Flatline World Cup.

Found one for around $3k.


----------



## Chris McKleroy (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

still not a DH bike.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

CharacterZero said:


> still not a DH bike.


What he said...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

There a lot of newer Wilson's online for sub 3k w/ legit builds.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Honestly, alot of people say they want to get into "DH" when in reality, all they're planning on doing is some light free-ride/ faster aggressive trail riding. Not many people are going to want a dedicated gravity sled, unless they're constantly shuttle gnar, or spending endless days in bike parks. 

Like others have said, I'd recommend getting a use DH bike if you're going to do this, but if you just want to dabble into some more aggressive riding, I can see no reason why a Remedy with a 160mm-170mm fork, short stem, wider bars, and some flats won't do for now. Sure it's not a DH bike, but it'll help you get into some more aggressive riding until you want to make the jump to full on DH.


----------

